# Which Sillosocks



## avery16 (Jan 10, 2012)

Looking to build a sillosock spread. I have a full body spread, just want a sillo spread as more of a run and gun style of hunting. Is it better to get the Economy sillosocks and paint the tail feathers or buy the ones pre painted. I know the eco's will cost less but is it worth it?

Thanks
Tom


----------



## goosegrinder (Mar 4, 2005)

> I know the eco's will cost less but is it worth it?


Depends on a couple of factors IMO. 1) ya looking to have this setup for this spring(or very soon)? 2) what's your time worth? I have lots of econos but I did nearly all of them in the off season when I could lay a few out at a time,paint them before/after work and at a leisurely pace. If I absolutely needed them asap,I'd be buying pre-printed.

Alex


----------



## 495hp (Aug 20, 2006)

I personally didn't think the economies where worth the hassle. I'm using 50 dozen, 10 dozen are economies.


----------



## avery16 (Jan 10, 2012)

495hp said:


> I personally didn't think the economies where worth the hassle. I'm using 50 dozen, 10 dozen are economies.


Ok thanks. If you don't mind, how much did the 40 doz cost that weren't eco's?

Thanks


----------



## avery16 (Jan 10, 2012)

goosegrinder said:


> > I know the eco's will cost less but is it worth it?
> 
> 
> Depends on a couple of factors IMO. 1) ya looking to have this setup for this spring(or very soon)? 2) what's your time worth? I have lots of econos but I did nearly all of them in the off season when I could lay a few out at a time,paint them before/after work and at a leisurely pace. If I absolutely needed them asap,I'd be buying pre-printed.
> ...


I plan on buying them during the off season so time isn't really a probably.

Thanks


----------



## smellson (Feb 12, 2004)

I dont see any reason to buy screen printed snows. Economies don't take much extra effort and are about half the price. Blues on the other hand are a different story. Ive tried painting economies to look like blues but it is a pain to get the decoys as dark as a blue is, so now I juts buy screen printed blues.


----------



## southLA (Aug 12, 2011)

I'd go with economies then if time isn't a factor. I did 100 in a day working by myself.


----------



## Snowgooseman__SD (Jan 22, 2010)

i have close to 500 econos and i painted maybe 100, then i realized it doesnt even have an effect on snow geese if there painted or not. I dont run but maybe 50 blues either because when you look at a feedling flock of snow geese out in a field all you see is white.


----------



## avery16 (Jan 10, 2012)

Snowgooseman__SD said:


> i have close to 500 econos and i painted maybe 100, then i realized it doesnt even have an effect on snow geese if there painted or not. I dont run but maybe 50 blues either because when you look at a feedling flock of snow geese out in a field all you see is white.


We get a lot of blues in the area I hunt so I run a 4:1 snows to blues. I plan on getting about 400 snows and 100 blues and my friend plans on doing the same. Thanks for all the help and good luck the rest of the season!


----------



## 495hp (Aug 20, 2006)

Cheapest place I've found them is krugerfarms.com. You can buy them in 6 dozen packs for $325. You might contact Chris with nodak and see if he will match or beat that price.


----------

